# The Newsroom "5/1" 8/5/12



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I enjoyed this episode.

It was nice to have the characters confirm my thinking that another news organization saying they have 2 sources doesn't count as one of your sources.

The whole "this is going to be funny later" comment with the BB was highly amusing.

I did think it was strange that McAvoy would eat some pot cookies at a party he was hosting.

Z


----------



## chronatog7 (Aug 26, 2004)

Very good episode. I liked how they gave the news info to key people and the impact it had due to past experiences. Well played. 

It seems this show is going to hit every key news event and have a dramatic/emotional ending. I like it, but It seems so draining. 

ACN News 2.0 is a year old! WOW, I though they would take it easy to milk a whole year of news. At this pace, they will catch up with real events within a season.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

No real left/right politics in this episode that I can recall. The only slam was on Fox news for speculating on the wrong thing, which wasn't really political per se.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

It was a slam against Fox News. Of course it was political.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

One of the girls that works at the news place looks like a young Amanda Peet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zordude said:


> I did think it was strange that McAvoy would eat some pot cookies at a party he was hosting.


Considering how much he obviously hates hosting parties, that he was in physical pain, and that a quasi drug dealer was at the party, it doesn't really surprise me all that much...


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

So I did not want to get invested in the Jim/Maggie/Doug/Roommate love quadrangle, but I am so glad that Jim decided to stay with whats her name. In my opinion she is much better than Manic Maggie.

Sadly, I see the setup. Maggie and Doug are heading for splitsville and now Maggie will be pining for Jim, while Jim and roomie will be the ones in the relationship that is there but not quite _there._

I like the show, but I am not hooked yet. This show is definitely on the bubble for me as I could see myself not caring if HBO decided not to pick it up for season 2.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

I find it totally unbelievable that the year is 2011 and they're still using Blackberrys.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Queue said:


> I find it totally unbelievable that the year is 2011 and they're still using Blackberrys.


If they are company provided because the company extensively uses a BES it is not that unbelievable.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

Shaunnick said:


> If they are company provided because the company extensively uses a BES it is not that unbelievable.


I meant it as more as sarcasm. But yes, you are correct.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Queue said:


> I meant it as more as sarcasm. But yes, you are correct.




Sorry.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

Shaunnick said:


> Sorry.


Oh, no reason to apologize.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

What's not believable is a post 9/11 US airliner with an unruly passenger getting challenged by both the Captain and First Officer coming out of the cockpit. There's a very good reason that they reinforced the cockpit door. The FA would just ask the passengers for help to restrain the guy and call the cops. The cops could board while the Jet is on the tarmac.

Elsewhere in The Sorkinverse, Will is a tennis(?) buddy of Vice-President Joe Biden and Neal's girlfriend lost her father in the WTC on 9/11.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Queue said:


> One of the girls that works at the news place looks like a young Amanda Peet.


That's Natalie Morales. She was also on a bunch of episodes of _Parks and Recreation_. She was the bartender who Tom ended up dating for a while.

I don't think her character works for the news. I think she's the Indian guy's girlfriend.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> That's Natalie Morales. She was also on a bunch of episodes of _Parks and Recreation_. She was the bartender who Tom ended up dating for a while.


Most importantly, she was the Middleman's sidekick!

But I don't think she's who he was talking about.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Most importantly, she was the Middleman's sidekick!
> 
> But I don't think she's who he was talking about.


If you're referring to me, then that's who I was talking about. I thought she worked in the Newsroom but then when I rewatched last night I saw that she doesn't. She's a g/f.

And I didn't realize that was the girl from Middleman. She looks so different now. And she actually looks way younger in this show than Middleman.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Wow, you think Natalie Morales looks like Amanda Peet?!?

I guess all hot chicks look alike!


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, I knew from the episode title what the news event would be, but at least they mostly resolved that issue right away.

I like how the random dude on the airplane was commenting on Doug/Maggie.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wow, you think Natalie Morales looks like Amanda Peet?!?
> 
> I guess all hot chicks look alike!


I see the resemblance as well. There's also a resemblance to Piper Pierabo (sp?).


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

The airliner subplot didn't end the way I was expecting, I liked it. That and the reveal for the bodyguard and the cops let them report the news even though they weren't jumping the gun to put the story on air.

Pulling the plug on the unruly Washington bureau was fun too. A not too subtle reminder who was in charge.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> If they are company provided because the company extensively uses a BES it is not that unbelievable.


We just got the last user off our BES two weeks ago.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

"There's nothing I can do about being big and black."


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Most importantly, she was the Middleman's sidekick!
> 
> But I don't think she's who he was talking about.


I actually sent an email to a friend, who is way behind on watching the show that he should catch up because "This weeks episode of The Newsroom guest stars Dub Dub from The Middleman!"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Idearat said:


> Pulling the plug on the unruly Washington bureau was fun too. A not too subtle reminder who was in charge.


I was amused that Skinner let the control room technician decide when the Washington anchor had stewed long enough.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Wouldn't having dead air be the worst thing they could do, viewers would immediately change the channel.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

robojerk said:


> Wouldn't having dead air be the worst thing they could do, viewers would immediately change the channel.


They were already in the middle of a segment and it looked like it was being produced in NY. It looked like Salli Richardson-Whitfield's character was picking up the phone to call her local boss to get support to run the story out of NY.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, it wasn't dead air; Washington was just removed from the available feeds. They never showed what the Washington woman was seeing, but presumably she had a way of knowing that she was no longer on the board in the main control room in New York.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Looks like a little recycled Sorkin dialog in this week's show. When Maggie says "we're not nearly done, we're not nearly done" I remembered one of Bartlett's speeches.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSTTc_-JTpo&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/media]


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, it wouldn't surprise me AT ALL if many of the characters in Newsroom were HUGE West Wing fans...


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Shaunnick said:


> This show is definitely on the bubble for me as I could see myself not caring if HBO decided not to pick it up for season 2.


I'm almost certain that HBO has already ordered a second season.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

It was announced that it has been picked up for a second season.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm glad. I'm enjoying it more & more. Just saw this ep early this morning and thought it was very well done. 

I don't think the guy was THAT unruly on the airplane and, while I do understand that rules are rules and I'm all in with that, I still thought that flight attendant was a real b!tch. Loved how they ended that part of the s/l.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

sharkster said:


> I don't think the guy was THAT unruly on the airplane and, while I do understand that rules are rules and I'm all in with that, I still thought that flight attendant was a real b!tch. Loved how they ended that part of the s/l.


FWIW, I've seen people leave airplanes in handcuffs for less.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sharkster said:


> I don't think the guy was THAT unruly on the airplane and, while I do understand that rules are rules and I'm all in with that, I still thought that flight attendant was a real b!tch.


I also think that while flight personnel are fairly intolerant of disturbances during normal operation, they seem to allow more latitude for passenger revolt while stranded on the tarmac (although this case, having been stranded for maybe a minute when he started in on her, may have been a bit extreme). I've seen cell phone videos of passengers who make this guy look like a saint...although that was after hours stranded, not seconds.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wow, you think Natalie Morales looks like Amanda Peet?!?


This. I didn't know who he was talking about because I see no resemblance there.

I've noticed this phenomenon before (one person seeing a resemblance where another sees none), and I find it fascinating.

I tried to find a picture of each with approximately the same pose/expression:



















Worlds apart IMO.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

No, they said a young Amanda Peet, like from the Whole Nine Yards...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

dtivouser said:


> No, they said a young Amanda Peet, like from the Whole Nine Yards...


Ok, I can see it a little in this one:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Still not seeing it...









Oh, wait...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

There's never a bad reason for posting a picture of Amanda Pays.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Ok, I can see it a little in this one:


That crop job is a crime.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

zordude said:


> That crop job is a crime.


You can do better with Google.


----------

